# Hunting Babes



## texasangler07

I think everyone saw the fishing babes thread earlier this month at some time. It was a huge success. I think the Hunting thread needs to start one now. So post pics of your hunting babes. (Wife, girlfriend, daughter, friend, etc.) Lets beat the Fishing Babes thread cause its hunting season!!!


----------



## Bayduck

*Keep it clean guyz .*

T & A will not go far here.


----------



## txsnyper

*My Hunting Hottie*

Sounds like a great idea....we can beat those fishing folks. 
AND WE CAN KEEP OUR PICS CLEAN

Here are some pics of my fine arse hunting Babe.

Sorry I am in the pics also.

Pic#1 wife and I with her first KILL 136 yards, .243, one shot right behind the ear, dropped him like a bad habit.








Pic #2 Wife and I in Alaska, dang that fur hat is crazy sexy.








Pic#3 Wife and the sexy fur hat, and I in Alaska...our halibut trip.









Pic#4 My sexy wife and yea me again, in our house in front of our cross wall.
We sell crosses and other "stuff" on the side. www.getcrosses.com









*Yes I know I am a lucky man.*


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Here is my wife and best friend.


----------



## Captain Dave

Here is my titanium girls first deer at the ranch near Del Rio....

Thanks for the Kudos on the Fish Babes, But remember fishing season is all year long ...LOL

Here is my titaniums first deer at the ranch near Del Rio....


texasangler07 said:


> I think everyone saw the fishing babes thread earlier this month at some time. It was a huge success. I think the Hunting thread needs to start one now. So post pics of your hunting babes. (Wife, girlfriend, daughter, friend, etc.) Lets beat the Fishing Babes thread cause its hunting season!!!


----------



## bryan daisy

*me and my wife's 1st kill*

MY,wife took this nice ram in Del Rio . One shot 1 kill with her 308 rem.you wanted to see a pretty woman with a gun.......


----------



## Belt Sanders

here they are


----------



## Redfishr

Dang Capt. Dave, ya'll are stackin 'em up.


----------



## Redfishr

Great pics gang, keep'em comin...


----------



## dlove

*My Huntin Buddy*

A couple from our recent trip


----------



## aggie82josh

1


----------



## Aggiewes

Here she is (my 12 year old daughter!).


----------



## Redfishr

THat is one MASSIVE horned red stag...........WOW


----------



## sharkhunter50

That's a good red stag, and an awsome hog.


----------



## geezuphosdn

My gf with her first hog.


----------



## Josh5

That RedStag was unbelievable. What did it score?


----------



## TXPalerider

My wife doesn't hunt, so, here's a picture of my daughter on a dove hunt a couple of years back.


----------



## Main Frame 8

geezuphosdn said:


> My gf with her first hog.


Nice username.


----------



## El Cazador

Some dang nice pics!


----------



## TexasDux

Here's my daughter and one with my son.


----------



## artofficial

Here's my wife with a couple of nice George west bucks...


----------



## State_Vet

Heres my soon to be bride


----------



## OUTLAW

my daughters first duck, now she's acting like that's enough hunting. maybe she'll come back around


----------



## Trouthunter

George...you might want to tell her that her barrel is in the dirt. 

Great pictures everyone.

TH


----------



## Swampus

Here is my Hunting Babe!

Here in Mexico.










Mexico with Johnathan Quad Pod!









Raven's 1st Whitetail Doe and Poppi! Walker Stalker for over 1.5 hrs! slowly and looked at the flowers also!--Good Times!









Raven with my Buddy Roy and his Trophy Fallow!


----------



## Redfishr

My babe with her best two deer.......


----------



## txsnyper

Love the pic of the buck in the back of the family SUV, and you can't forget to take your baby stroller along on the hunting trip....LOL

Great Pics Everyone...lets keep'em rollen.


----------



## Captn C

Here is mine...in the company of her first hog.

Her biggest hog and best deer.


----------



## Main Frame 8

*Sick and wrong.*

Doh.

Thansk SWAMP!


----------



## Hotrod

My daughter.


----------



## Sea Aggie

Here are some of my favorites of my daughter, Kendall.


----------



## mechanical_cougar

Nice pics Rick! You going to be out there opening weekend? 

Unfortunately I will be at Disney World, the wife's family decided it was a good weekend for a vacation. That just means that I'm going to be mighty mad at them the next weekend!


----------



## Sea Aggie

No, I'll not be there for the season opener next weekend. I'm taking Kendall camping at McKinney Falls with the Indian Princesses. It's one of our favorite campouts of the year.

I'm out this weekend, headed to Miami for 5 days with the Fuel Oil Buyer's convention, so I won't be able to make the work weekend. I'm going to try and get down tomorrow afternoon, though.

I won't make it until 11/11, when I get back from Orlando. I have to go speak at the National Oil Recycler's Association convention and have the girls joining me so they can visit Sea World and Universal Studios.


----------



## JCN57

I'll try and miss a couple of times opening weekend to make sure you guys have some the next week. Enjoy the trips!


----------



## mechanical_cougar

Tell the birds not to worry John, I'll show them what a real miss is when I get down there. 

Actually, I plan on not shooting too much if at all when I get down there. I'm going to be aiming my dogs head at the birds instead of the gun to try and get him to figure out that he needs to be looking for them so that he can see them fall. He had to do blind retreives on the two hunts I managed in the early season because he wasn't watching. He did fine as I handled him to all of them, but it would be much faster if he was watching.


----------



## JCN57

He'll get the trick after some repeated action week in/week out. See you in the field.


----------



## Circle B BearKat

*My beautiful hunting partner*

Here is me esposa, giving the polomas a devil of a time.


----------



## txhoghtr

Here is my daughter who likes to hide in my truck if I am leaving for a hunting trip without her.


----------



## txsnyper

The pictures are great...let's keep them going.
I will put more of my wife up if I have to.


----------



## Mont

if you didn't take the picture, don't post it.


----------



## Johnboat

*CircleBBearkat I have a suggestion re lady gun fit*

The picture of your wife shows the same gun fit problem my gal has. The stock comb is too low for her. There is a comb raising pad you can buy at gander mountain for less than $20. It consists of a lined neoprene sleeve you pull over the stock and several foam inserts to get the correct comb height. Once its on it is very firm yet comfortably padded. This was recommended by a shotgun instructor. I think the brand is BearClaw.


----------



## Brady Bunch

Heres my g/f. Didnt want to shoot anything but still came out in the -20 degree weather and sat with me until I shot my Axis.

She wants one this year.


----------



## Trouthunter

> -20? ya'll aren't wearing enough clothes, lol.


TH


----------



## Bayduck

*Great Pic's guys*

My deer hugger


----------



## haparks

*my babe*

my babes


----------



## idletime

A few of my honey.


----------



## EricG

*Hog Hunters*

Mighty Hog Hunters!


----------



## Soapeddler

That hair is incredible. I have a red head daughter, so I'm partial.


----------



## Pod

1 My Mom, she won't see this so I can say she is 78 years old. She still hunts and has her stand picked out for opening morning!

2 My Daughter, She hunted for 2 seasons, 5 deer and 1 turkey, 6 shots. She decided not to shoot anymore but still goes to the lease every time she can.


----------



## wet dreams

Heres a few 1st her puttin the final touches on some deer.#2 her and her son with his first Turkey @8y/o, 3rd my mom in 1950 deer camp a cpl of weeks before my dad went to Korea, 4th, wife and my newest hunting buddy playing with the Labs


----------



## LIONESS-270

some old ones...Robs, and Grandaughters 1st buck...


----------



## Brady Bunch

Whoops! What I meant was it was a bit below 20 degrees, not negative 20!


Trouthunter said:


> TH


----------



## wet dreams

Hey Chief, I guess your knives are sharp and ready, well on second thought I'm sure you have to stays ready beins you livin with a known predator. WW


----------



## LIONESS-270

wet dreams said:


> Hey Chief, I guess your knives are sharp and ready, well on second thought I'm sure you have to stays ready beins you livin with a known predator. WW


Shes a Serial Killer....and there ain't no cure in sight. Shes does her own skinning now, with the air compressor thing...I get stuck with the fish.....and cookin.

Man I love those old pics of yours!!.....Good luck with them young ones this weekend.


----------



## webfoot96

My daugter @ 18 months


----------



## Circle B BearKat

JohnBoat, hey man thanks for the suggestion, I'm gonn ahead over there & pick one up & let her use it for quail season.

We'll see if that helps her mount the shotgun better.

Thanks again,

Don


----------



## 6Mile

here is my new wife on our honeymoon hunt in canada


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Those are some big ole Honkers! Congrats to you and your bride.


----------



## StinkBait

My wife, first "buck" last year, first dove hunt this year (with her own gun, got 2 out of the air) and a picture to just show how she cleans up


----------



## Blue.dog

My Becky,

The whitetail picture: It was 25 deg F. and she was telling me: Hurry up and take the picture! 

She was proud of her Axis.

Blue.dog


----------



## Lonestar Light

Here is my girlfriend (wife) and my daughter Boo. It was her first dove hunt and she just turned 2. She did real good.


----------



## Johnboat

*RE: picture to show "the way she cleans up"*

StinkBait, I'm still laughing. I bet to a lot of women posting a picture of them in non-glamorous hunting garb on the world wide web is felony grounds for divorce or break-up. (PS she do clean up nice.)


----------



## StinkBait

Johnboat said:


> StinkBait, I'm still laughing. I bet to a lot of women posting a picture of them in non-glamorous hunting garb on the world wide web is felony grounds for divorce or break-up. (PS she do clean up nice.)


lol, yep, it was the only way i could get away with posting her "outdoors" pics


----------



## Soapeddler

Johnboat said:


> StinkBait, I'm still laughing. I bet to a lot of women posting a picture of them in non-glamorous hunting garb on the world wide web is felony grounds for divorce or break-up. (PS she do clean up nice.)


Or in their fishing garb. Mine like to have died when she saw herself on the web and in "Maximum Outdoors" Magazine.

LOL!


----------



## LRM

*Her first*

My daughter after letting me know that Spike will be joining us for dinner&#8230;


----------



## sharkhunter50

beautiful axis buck, hope my first axis is as big as that one.


----------



## EndTuition

Here is my "Hunting Babe" of 27 years. Pup was 7 weeks old and on his first dove hunt. People think I have a picture of my daughter on my desk. I just get older, she gets more and more beautiful. Yep, I am a lucky man!


----------



## Trouthunter

Keep her away from Red ET, lol.

TH


----------



## EndTuition

Trouthunter said:


> Keep her away from Red ET, lol.
> 
> TH


I think she's safe. It's Lilly she could fall for !


----------



## ttuteal

*My babes during early Teal Season....*

Ok, I will play. Here are my favorite girls: the mom, the daughter and the dog after a quick hunt Sep. '07










Hunting and fishing with mi familia is the only way to go!!!


----------



## jw1228

My two Hunting Babaes


----------



## mommabeachbunny

*My daughter*

Her first kill.. was a really good shot. the little guy dropped in his tracks...her brother was guiding her.

1. Staci and her javi
2. Staci, bro AJ and javi
3. Just a little onlooker


----------



## wencketa

*hunting*

First Dove hunt.


----------



## aggie82josh

I already posted a pic of my girlfriend with a pig but, this is from last weekend with her dad.


----------



## flatscat1

Wife is a great wingshot......


----------



## garrettryan

Okay I will play, my girlfriend and her friend.. ready for varmit hunting


----------



## BEER4BAIT

Garrett you will not be on next years list by not bringing them.


----------



## Screeminreel

THe wife loves to fish and hit the woods with me every chance we can, but she prefers to leave the critters be. So here's my daughter and a few of her accomplishments,

First trophy buck from our family farm two weeks before delivering my grandson in '01, 









A 250yd shot with a 25-06 resulted in another nice one from our farm year before last,









A quick trip out to High Island last year with her family and the soon to be second grandson resulted in a nice shark on the sand,

















Last years buck,

















Plus the end result of a 200yd shot between the glowing eyes, again using the 25-06...









I sure do miss getting to hunt and fish with her as much as we used to but, have certianly enjoyed spending the extra time with the grandson. I'll give her this, with that 25, when the hammer drops whatever she has picked out hits the ground no matter the range. Course I load all her ammo, but thats what are pop's for.

Later,
SR


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain)

Her's my 15 yr old Honor Student/Track Star.

She's pure mayhem on prairie dogs and hogs, too.

Lance.


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain)

Oops, Here's the pic.

Lance.


----------



## texasangler07

Hey S.O.B...I dont see your pics. Just thought you would like to know.


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain)

I hit enter too soon. It's in the next reply, sorry.

Lance.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Screeminreel said:


> THe wife loves to fish and hit the woods with me every chance we can, but she prefers to leave the critters be. So here's my daughter and a few of her accomplishments,
> 
> I sure do miss getting to hunt and fish with her as much as we used to but, have certianly enjoyed spending the extra time with the grandson. I'll give her this, with that 25, when the hammer drops whatever she has picked out hits the ground no matter the range. Course I load all her ammo, but thats what are pop's for.
> 
> Later,
> SR


Your daughter definitely has game!


----------



## Chris

Well, my wife doesn't hunt, she prefers to fish, says she doesn't have to get up so early. Go figure. But she does like to shoot. My daughter likes to shoot too, and is a good shot. I suspect she'll be hunting soon.


----------



## Chris

One more shot of them.


----------



## Aggieangler

Man...I envy you guys with family that likes to get outside with ya. I am working on my daughter, but she has been fairly liberalized by her aunt. I am 100% sure my son is about 2 years from his first pair of waders. His BB gun needs some use at age 4 now. As for my duaghter, I think I can keep her interested enough to get her hooked! 

My wife may fish again, but pulling a trigger on an animal is not her gig. Thanks for sharing all the beautiful women and girls! Some real sweeties in there for sure.


----------



## artofficial

Here's my beauty!!!




























Ty


----------



## MarshJr.

my wifes first deer, taken this past weekend.


----------



## unwound

My huntin' buddy.


----------



## Captain Dave

*Double Duty*

Bump..

Did not see the Hottie thread from last year, but I do remember this one.

Like Wrigleys.. Double the pleasure .....


----------



## ccrocker1313

*River Dove Hunt*

Sabinal 2011 ..

My Wife and her Son ..


----------



## Woodro

*What memories*

Scrolling thru all the memories of these post's. I learned what it is all about 20 years or so ago. My daughters first buck, cried like a baby and gettin chills as i type.As i lot of my fellow outdoorsmen my wife unfourtantly does not hunt but is my biggest supporter of my passion. The sacrifices she has made for over 30 years have been trmendous just so i can enjoy the outdoors. Got 2 Grandkids and one on the way and i will continue as long as i can to teach them the values of our way of life. Just think where this country could be if all people lived the same beliefs and have the passion for family that is described on this site. WOW!These pics are recent, my daughter and my new hunting buddy Tyler!Gotta go, more memories to make.


----------



## williamcr

Here is a few of my daughter.
She hunts and fishes.


Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley

*Putting On Her "Killin Polish"*

Capt. Matt Raley's little sister Andrea pictured here at The Lodge before an afternoon duck hunt.


----------



## KimbleCountyHunter

*My girls...*

It was just a Spike Buck but they thought it was great! Had a great time over New Years Weekend with my girls. Was a great way to close out a slow hunting season for me in Kimble County...


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Capt. Kelly ... ! Hook a brotha' up ... !


----------



## justinsfa

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Capt. Kelly ... ! Hook a brotha' up ... !


Somebody push this kid out in the cold rain....


----------



## saltwatersensations

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Capt. Kelly ... ! Hook a brotha' up ... !


Are you the newest member of the Lonely hearts club down below?:slimer:


----------



## Captn C

Here's my wife with her "bucks" for the year. It was very slow in Menard this year. I took her down last Thursday and Friday afternoon she dumped these two during the same hunt!


----------



## InfamousJ

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Capt. Kelly ... ! Hook a brotha' up ... !


desperate times call for desperate measures


----------



## CaptDocHoliday

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Capt. Kelly ... ! Hook a brotha' up ... !


Sounds like the drought isn't all about rain.....


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

saltwatersensations said:


> Are you the newest member of the Lonely hearts club down below?:slimer:


Nuuuurp ... ! Just rebuilding the stable. Got way less lonely after the Mrs. decided to "become a model" ...


----------



## T-Roy

*Up and coming*

She is six and up and coming. Got a Pink Red Rider for Christmas. Started shooting a 22 between xmas and new year. Asked her if she wanted to shoot the 243 she giggled and said yes. Shot is and just giggled. Do you want to shot it again. More giggling. And she did. At 50 yards hit the bulls eye. Now I am in the market for a second youth 243. Big brother does not like sharing.


----------



## indaskinny

My gorgeous hunting babe


----------



## brush popper

*My little Ashley*

Wearing her brothers old cammo coveralls and jacket but she won't stay behind!!


----------



## PMfishin

*Daughters First Buck*

Jordyn's 1st buck from the lease in Menard.


----------



## Fishboy724

*My Daughters*

Here are a couple pics of my daughters back in 08'. Can you tell which one really isn't into hunting?


----------



## SwineAssassiN

Norwegians:doowapsta


----------



## JAKib

*Daddy's Girl*

This is my 21 month old daughter with a speckle belly. She gets so excited when I come back from hunting and she gets to hold the birds....I can't wait until she is in the blind with me.


----------



## Torque

Texans PJs in 2008. Now that is a fan.


----------



## Bayduck

*Here's mine !*

Good Stuff !


----------



## shauntexex

My hunting babe


----------



## huntr4life

My wife getting some work with her new 25-06 Thompson Center Pro Hunter.


----------



## Captain Dave

*Titanium Girl*

From a few years past......


----------



## Dolphingirl

Here is our hunting babe. Taylor age 9 has killed 5 deer this year and 5 last year at age 8... She shoots her great grandmothers Remington 222 and she is deadly!!! And she loves to offshore fish too!!!


----------



## Tommy2000

Here's my Debbie with her moose and a pic of our newest granddaughter getting her first set of hunting gear. She has a few years to go yet.


----------



## laguna24

my wife with her first hog and first deer


----------



## Captn C

Sweet rifle laguna24! 6.5 by chance?


----------



## activescrape

My new girlfriend


----------



## Captain Dave

A timely Bump.. 

Bang...


----------



## patwilson

My little hunting princess.


----------



## Randy Moore

My daughter always wanting to go with me.
We have a blast.


----------



## Castaway2

Here be the MRS. She has become a regular at filling the freezer!!


----------



## PMfishin

My Daughter Haley with her 1st axis.


----------



## Wishn' I was Fishn'

*Best hunting buddies I could ask for*

My oldest just turned 9 and is on the lookout for his first buck. This is the second season in the stand for my 4 year old. He's very excited for his older brother but also can't wait for his turn behind the scope.


----------



## T-Roy

*Newest Hunting Buddy!*

Been married for 15 years and found out this year how much she likes to hunt.


----------



## SWC

Here is my wife and her first kill ever and then her first whitetail. She was crying in her buck picture. She thought he was bigger than that! lol:texasflag


----------



## CaptDocHoliday

My turkey killing wife.


----------

